# G 36, practical??



## mfezi (Aug 18, 2008)

So I know is slim an that, but recoil, carry capacity, and reliability?


----------



## Capt. West 238 (Dec 19, 2008)

First off with a Glock you don't have to worry about reliability. If it's a Glock and it's been taken care of then you have nothing to worry about there. The capacity is 6 rounds in a single stack style magazine. The recoil is manageable, but it won't be the most comfortable gun to shoot. The sub-compact model Glocks have very small grips and are very light weight. So yeah the only downside to this firearm is that it will have a lot of recoil.

But the reason you would carry this weapon is so that you can have a very well concealed very small weapon that is intended to drop a close range target in one possibly two shots. So for that the recoil isn't bad.

However if you just want a good gun for personal defense and trips to the range, then I would move up one frame size to a compact. As far as I know Glock does not make a compact .45 ACP but I would highly recommend the Glock model 23.

The Glock 23 is a compact .40 S&W. Much more comfortable to hold, and has a higher magazine capacity than the Sub-Compacts (like the 36). The 23 is small enough to conceal without having to wear an over sized jacket, but still large enough to comfortably handle the weapon and discharge multiple rounds in rapid succession.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I own and carry a G36. It is as the earlier reply stated. 
Personally, I do not find the recoil an issue at all. The gun is very controllable and not uncomfortable to shoot. 
The six round magazine is one better than many snub-nosed revolvers, with the advantage of a faster reload. 
I have fairly large hands and the gun fits me just fine.
Pete


----------

